# Jedi5412's popping feats



## Jedi5412 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate my cube the end 

Cube: Cube4You DIY

FAQ in the description






Thanks for Watching


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 13, 2011)

time for a new cube huh!! like a Gu hong!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 13, 2011)

lol when i first didnt know anything about cubes i thought the guhong was Cheap china crap XD

Think i learnt my lesson


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 13, 2011)

haha yeah go get one if you dont have one!! they are amazing!


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2011)

What bothers me more than the pops, is the A-perm on the last solve


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> time for a new cube huh!! like a Gu hong!


 
No. A5. They don't pop at all.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> time for a new cube huh!! like a *G6*!


 
Fix'd


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

I wasnt really paying attention to the PLLs but it seemed like you had a few A perms and you popped on every single one of them..(you use 2look PLL? I assume so from your times)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 13, 2011)

meh most of those solves were bad especially the 1st and 2nd 1


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 13, 2011)

I get pops mostly from my A and U perms


----------



## emolover (Mar 13, 2011)

I have gotten much worse pops with my guhong.


----------



## aridus (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting how you try to continue turning after the pop some times. Heh. I immediately recognize a pop and start grabbing the piece(s) and stuffing it/them back in. I even caught an edge out of the air once and stuck it back in, lucked out and it was oriented correctly and I completed the solve with about 4 extra seconds for the repair.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 13, 2011)

aridus said:


> Interesting how you try to continue turning after the pop some times..


 
meh i was hoping i could complete the cube and then put it back together. Man im stupid

oh and it also caused by fustration


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 13, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> No. A5. They don't pop at all.


 
Funny, because mine does.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 13, 2011)

That is odd. I had a C4U and it never popped on me


----------



## Squadala (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh man, I was laughing so hard on the third one when you tried to finish the algorithm anyway. XD


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 14, 2011)

Meh. Guhongs are amazing I have to admit. But it is overrated. With breaking in C4U cubes can be amazing. So can type C's and every other cube. I love my Guhong and my F2 though and they are both overrated, lol!


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 14, 2011)

The second pop was pretty epic. It looked like you got hit in the eye, haha. Unless it actually did hit your eye, then I'm somewhat sorry.

My GuHong pops


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 14, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> My GuHong pops


Who's doesn't?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, "pops" doesn't quite explain it correctly. When the cube comes apart, it explodes. It's usually at least 3 or 4 pieces.


----------



## aridus (Mar 14, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Actually, "pops" doesn't quite explain it correctly. When the cube comes apart, it explodes. It's usually at least 3 or 4 pieces.


 
I had that happen once, surprised the heck out of me. Just from practicing finger tricks, I'm pretty slow during actual solves. After it exploded like that, I took it apart, cleaned it, tightened the tension by about 1/8th of a turn on each side, relubed and it hasn't happen since. It still pops some times when I try to go to fast but now it's almost always the top right edge only, and most of the time it hangs and I can catch it and stuff it back in before it comes out completely.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah C4U DIYs are really just horrible cubes... Mine's really tight right now (tighter than my storebought), because if I put it any looser it explodes (at least 5 or 6 pieces every time)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 14, 2011)

The difference in TPS between some of the solves are weird.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 14, 2011)

you ever seen this?


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

My very first solve in a competition was a DNF due to a minor explosion of my F(II).


----------



## aridus (Mar 14, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> you ever seen this?


That's why I don't try to speedsolve mine. Nor have I modded it yet. I've seen it come dangerously close to a pop before, and I can't get over the fact that I'm basically holding $30 something in my hands. It's my baby and I love it even with all of its locking clickyness.


----------

